# any surf trout reports?



## buton (May 23, 2016)

Planning according to forecast a trip to surfside on Wednesday 06/10 morning or Friday 06/12.

What u guys think?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

click on the day for an hourly report, i'd say no go wed n thur. :texasflag

https://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas

don't let the surf cam fool you, it's a lot bumpier than it looks.

https://www.galveston.com/webcams/surfcam/

and here is a real time wind i like to look at the minute i wake up, first thing i do every morning i fishing. click on the second chart for previous three days, and third chart for real time current wind. the three day will tell me water condition from previous days wind, and also has current wind. :texasflag

https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/ports/ports.html?id=8771341&mode=show_all


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

c hook said:


> click on the day for an hourly report, i'd say no go wed n thur. :texasflag
> 
> https://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas
> 
> ...


Great info... as of right now the forecast is that 6/13 will be FLAT.. maybe i go on saturday


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Fished Galveston Surf Saturday...*

Waded the Galveston surf yesterday, just in front of the major TS Cristobal swell. Still got our butts handed to us, but we caught three trout and a pretty blacktip on live shrimp. Getting too old for that kind of surf though - feel like the wife threw me in the tumble dryer and set it on high...

Agree with other comments. The surf cams can be misleading, although there's no mistaking the current video cams full of surfers. You're in Matagorda, right? Here's Galveston:
https://g-townsurf.com/

And South Padre:
https://www.spadre.com/beachcam.htm

As warm as the water is now, it will take a while for the sand to settle out. Would not expect that to happen by Wednesday the 10th...


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Those are the best surf cams I have seen. Looking right down the beach. No mistaking the surf. My experience has been if you look at the cam and think to yourself, heck that might be fishable, it ain't!!!
It has to look flat arse calm on the cams, then you know it's good to go.

I have been wanting to hit the surf this year but the number of days thus far this year when it has been right is 2 maybe 3?? Even then it was not perfect but fishable. I hope it's not one of those years where the surf is perfect for 5 or 6 days total all summer. I remember about 4 or 5 years ago I think there were literally about 3 days it was flat and clear.

I want to go this week. I may try Friday and if the surf sucks I'll wade west bay on the far west end.

FYI Swell Info sucks. I don't know what they base their predictions on, but they suck. Many times I've checked the site. Calls for perfectly flat surf and clear only to get down there at day break and it looks like a washing machine full of muddy water. At best they accurately predict flat surf 10% of the time correctly. Maybe only 5%. I long ago quit planning surf trips based on what Swell Info says. I looks at the cams and buoy info.

I check this buoy info for wind speed. At one time it had wave info but I don't see that now.

https://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42019

This was another one. If the wave height was 1.7 or less the surf was going to be very fishable maybe even flat. If 1.0 or less, 100% it would be flat. But it appears to be down.

https://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42043


----------



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree with Houston kid swell info is not dependable. Have you tried magic seaweed I have found it is more accurate.


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

I also use this guy https://saltwater-recon.com/

Did you all see how people got trapped in matagorda on sunday because of the storm tide?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I did not. They get out ok? Where they resuced?

I had the same thing almost happen to me when I lived in the RVG. I would drive from South Padre Island to the boat cut and fish all day. There was a TS out in the lower gulf. Way way out there with no projected land fall anywhere near South TX. 

Just before dark when I planned on leaving, I noticed the tide was rising. I quickly loaded up and hauled butt. About half way back I was having to drive with two wheels on the dunes and two wheels just off the dunes. I had waves crashing up against the two wheels that were not on the dunes. I thought I was going to have to make a hard right turn and get up on the dunes as far as I could. I had a 4x4 Durango that was a beast off road. Had it not been for it's 4x4 capability I am pretty sure I would have spent the night on the dunes.
Not a fun feeling and I had no clue the TS was going to push the surf like it did that far away.

Just gave me an idea to start a thread about close encounters driving the beach.


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

Here are some pics i found on facebook...

the 3 mile cut was flooded completely look at the picture.

How can swell info report that surf to be flat with a 10 to 15 mph wind? is that possible? no waves with lots of wind?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

https://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42035

This buoy near Galveston is online and giving wave and wind data, at least for now. 1.6 feet or less on the waves gets my interest. Data is given in 0.3 foot increments. I look at this one and the one already shared more distant offshore to the south of Freeport.

https://spaghettimodels.com/

Mikeâ€™s weather page above has some good stuff in it that helps get down wind and wave trends and forecasts.

https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/map/index.html?region=Texas

The link above is important to determine water levels. The actual Water levels rarely track exactly on the predicted astronomical tides. Any tropical system anywhere in the GOM will eventually raise levels well above the astronomical levels. Persistent moderate to strong onshore winds will also. Strong, long lived offshore winds lower levels below predicted astronomical. Generally, actual water levels tend to run about .5 feet above predicted on any normal weather pattern summer day.


----------



## Klil (Apr 18, 2019)

this site seems to be the most pessimistic and generally the most accurate in my estimation.https://tides4fishing.com/us/texas/jamaica-beach-west-bay


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I like the looks of that site. Thanks Klil. Greenie your way.


----------

